# white marks on black tones



## Solarize (May 10, 2004)

Hi, I've taken a number of studio shots that have very dark, even black tones.  Unfortunatly, there is the odd mark on the emulsion which records as a white spot on the dark tones.  
How to people overcome the problem?
Burning would be really hard on some of the shots so I was thinking of using some sort of paint/ink?
Any suggestions on what I should try?
I use both RC and FB papers.
Thanks.


----------



## motcon (May 10, 2004)

spotting pens or ink, yes.  posting a scan of your issue would help us help you.


----------



## havoc (May 11, 2004)

White mark on the print is usually a dust partile either on the lens, negative or filter. If the mark is dark (black) then its usually dust that was on the film at the time of exposure. The former is easy to fix with spotting tools. The latter requires spot off.


----------



## Solarize (May 12, 2004)

Havoc said:
			
		

> White mark on the print is usually a dust partile either on the lens, negative or filter. If the mark is dark (black) then its usually dust that was on the film at the time of exposure. The former is easy to fix with spotting tools. The latter requires spot off.



Well, it the former - dust on the negs.
Any ideas where I would get spotting tools?  Are they just pens/paints?
Thanks.


----------

